# IUI procedure dates



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi
My first time, IUI with donor sperm....I have to call the clinic on the first day of my cycle so when will I be called in for insemination?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, if your doing a natural cycle you'd test for ovulation using home ovulation tests then call then when you get your surge, shows up as a smiley face on the clearblue tests, then you'd go in the next day.
Best of luck. X


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh, should they have given me an ovulation test?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

No I don't think so, we bought our own, they provided the pregnancy test though. X


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

It will depend on your clinic, I've been told we will come in on day 8 for follicle scan then every other day to determine best time to inseminate


----------

